# Knuckle couplers fitted to British passenger cars



## F7 (Jan 29, 2008)

I understand that many British outline passenger cars were fitted with knuckle couplers ie. BR MK1 and 2 and the famous LNER teaks together with the Bullied passenger cars on the Southern Railroad.
Invarably on most of them I see in Gauge one they are fitted with very unrealistic and non protypical three link couplings.
What is your favorite method for fitting the Kadee knuckle couplers to British out line passenger cars?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi F7, 

You could fit them either to the body (the corridor connections will mask the couplings though), or if your curves are a bit sharp, add a tongue to the bogies and fit the Kadee to that. The tongue could be stiffened by joining it to the cross bar at the end of the bogies. 

The above methods are basically the same as those for bogie American stock. 

The UK use of buckeye couplers had a dropdown coupler which had behind it a screw coupling: that could be also used, when coupling to non-buckeye equipped stock, say LNE to LMS stock. 

With 3 link couplings they can be easily uncoupled with a small hook very like an old fashioned shunter's pole. Corridor connections would get in the way of lifting Kadee equipped stock, when uncoupling


----------

